# Kitten/Cat on Work surfaces



## Wallers (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,

I guess I'm rather at the end of my teather with this after what happened this evening.

I have a 1 year ish old Kitten and an old fat rescue cat (who is fine). The kitten is forever on my kitchen surfaces looking for food, I have a lounge diner. She will eat her dinner, then be immediately on the hunt for more food. If I stand up, she will get down, but as soon as she thinks I'm not looking, she will be un there again. If I clap, or Pssst her she may get down, but mostly I have to stand up.

I've started to feed them outside of the kitchen and in the spare room. But after she's finished, she's hammering on the door to come in. I know it's mostly when I'm in the kitchen, as I've this evening I've eaten and done the washing up and she's happily sat on the arm of the sofa whilst I'm in another room.

At first it was cute, now it's annoying. 3 or 4 times this evening she's licked the spatular I was using to cook spagetti sauce. The final straw and the reason for the post was me leaving the room, to return 30 seconds later to fine her on the edge of the hob licking sauce from a boiling hot pan! :frown2:

How can I stop her going up there, for me to stop being annoyed by it, and for her not to get hurt.

Perhaps she isn't being fed enough? She's just moved to the same food as the fat cat, only I'm experimenting with portions and brands. I can't feed dry food as he then gets a bad winky and attempts to die on me. They're currently on Whiskas, he has about 140g a day and she has 70g.

Ho hum.

Paul.

Sorry about the war and peace!


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

To be fair whiskas is not a good cat food has very low meat content.

I have a 15 week old kitten and she has 2-3 small tins 70g each Applaws kitten and almo nature available online all over 60% meat content.

She also has bit of our raw mine and chicken wings!

Prehaps she is not satisfied with the food? Whiskas I belive is only 4% meat, and I dont think you are feeding anywhere near enough.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

An average sized cat (3kg ish) needs 3/4s of a tin of whiskas a day, thats about 275g - so I would say on 70g only your cat is very hungry. My cats are only a little older and get dry left out all day (JWB) but only a little, and then 4 packs of 60% stuff and a large tin of applaws between them - so about 200g of very good quality wet and the dry. At a year old your kitten is really a cat and needs to eat as much as the other cat. 

If you can afford it have a look at Hi-Life (available at Tesco's) and Natures Menu (at [email protected] - also online - if you buy in bulk you won't pay postage). 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

You need a water sprayer. The type you use as a mister when watering house plants. They cost about £1 in B&Q. Fill with water, squirt when they jump up. Leave it on the edge and it will start to act as a deterrant. Spray at body, not at face. They will soon learn. I have housecat kittens and they are not to go near the front door, so there is a line on the carpet. After about 3 squirts apiece they won't dare cross it. Good Luck.

EDIT: Just read the weight of what you feed them. I would imagine defo 200/300g+ a day for a 1 year old. Just the food first then if needbe correct the bad behaviour.

Some of the higher meat content stuff can be a bit expensive. probably the best value is the HiLife and Tesco LUXURY (not premium but LUXURY) multipack of 12 for £3.91. About 2-3 pouches of those a day and some dry each.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Wallers said:


> Hello,
> 
> I guess I'm rather at the end of my teather with this after what happened this evening.
> 
> ...


well i put my cats away in a different room when food is around we eat, i do washing up cats rejoin us and i am not stressed.

cats will hammer at door at first but they get used to it and then it becomes routine.

what would you do if you had people round, a party you would pop the cats in a room safe from the party.

you need to take control of the kitty


----------



## Wallers (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I think the people that have said I've been under feeding her are right 

I think it's just been bad this week. This evening I've lost a loaf of bread from a closed cuboard :crying:

Up until around a month ago she's been on Kitten Iams. Then I changed and have been shopping around brands, it seems Whiskas is 4% meat! So erm yes, once that is all gone I won't buy it again.

With both of them it's been rather easier to feed them the correct amount when they were both having dry food. His winkle problems scuppered that.

I did buy some Almo Nature and was feeding them according to the instructions. With a small cat having 70g and the Large cat (he's a good 5kgs) 140 or so. Basically a tin a meal. I'll try something else though.

I've just refed her and she half a pack of Whiskas and probably a days worth of Iams, and it's all gone, so I guess she was starving.

I feel rather bad for it, if only they could speak English!


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

i have very interestingly read this thread, i also think am under feeding my kitten although she does not seem to look for more. I may be guilty of feeding her more human food, which i do not know if it is bad for her? if we have fish i cook an extra one for her. likewise with meat if we are having pork/beef/chicken i put some aside for her. am i giving her goodness or is cat food like baby food, inputted with extra vitamins etc??


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a cat that does exactly the same i havent caught him licking off a wooden spoon proped in a chicken curry but it was mighty clean, he has even eaten a cake mix i left on the side for a few mins ( i caught him in the act lol )i have just resided myself that he will never stop, he jumps down and looks all inocent when you go back into the kitchen.I shut him out of the kitchen if i have to leave anything on the hob.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, my two cats have a constant supply of go cat complete biscuits in their dish, and they get fed a small bowl of PaH tinned food just before I go to bed (mainly so I can trap them in the kitchen, but also because they love their meat).
They also get tuna on a friday, and chicken on a sunday.

I used to feed them whiskas but it wasnt very good, they wont eat felix or those foil trays, only the PaH stuff.

x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I free feed mine - there are several bowls of a dry food such as Hills Science Diet and Royan Canin around the house with a bowl of water next to each bowl of dried. None of my cats are overweight - they just graze over the day. They do get one plate of chicken or cooked white fish a day between them all but actually only about 2 out of the 6 eat that!

Why not invest in a treat ball and put some dried food or treats in it and give it to your kitten after she has had her wet food - it may distract her from jumping on the work surfaces.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I think cats think food stolen tastes so much nicer than food presented to them on the floor in a bowl lol!

To stop ours getting up we use a firm no, they know I mean business when I say it like that, I try not to use a water sprayer as a deterrent but do keep one in lol.Eventually they will get the message. I just find it so funny reading what all your cats have been eating lol. I think the cake mix has to be my favourite so far.

Izzie


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

He eats anything our boy cat his mum isnt bothered its just him i think it must be a boy thing lol.
He has eaten frozen bread as well as defrosted he eats raw pepper cooked onion, raw mushrooms, basicly anything he can get his little paws on. He has even gone in a box which was shut but not sealed with tape and taken my babys teats that she dosent use any more and eaten/chewed off the top bit of the teat, i never found 1  these were all washed he knows her bottles hold milk even if there is water in them he gos mad to try and get them i have to hide them in cubords now (just hope he dosent realise how to open them or it)
I carnt leave cat food down all the time for him as he will just constantly eat he was over weight and has had a couple of UTI so he has had to go on wet cat food and it has also helped with his weight.Mum cat gets furballs so she has to have indoor dry cat food.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

BubblegumQueen said:


> He eats anything our boy cat his mum isnt bothered its just him i think it must be a boy thing lol.
> He has eaten frozen bread as well as defrosted he eats raw pepper cooked onion, raw mushrooms, basicly anything he can get his little paws on. He has even gone in a box which was shut but not sealed with tape and taken my babys teats that she dosent use any more and eaten/chewed off the top bit of the teat, i never found 1  these were all washed he knows her bottles hold milk even if there is water in them he gos mad to try and get them i have to hide them in cubords now (just hope he dosent realise how to open them or it)
> I carnt leave cat food down all the time for him as he will just constantly eat he was over weight and has had a couple of UTI so he has had to go on wet cat food and it has also helped with his weight.Mum cat gets furballs so she has to have indoor dry cat food.


What a strange boy lol! have you tried him on raw meat, he would probably really enjoy that.

He definitely seems to have strange tests though lol. You could probably give him goats milk if he likes milk, definitely not cows milk, not sure about these cat milks they have available.

Izzie


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Yer he loves baby milk and the cat milk but i dont like to give him much at all as i dont want to make him poorly, dispite all that he can get his paws on.He dies have tho odd bit of raw chicken. He will be 3 this april and i was hopeing he would grow out of takeing things but NOPE. I think its cause he dosent go out so he thinks Hmmmmm what can i get up to today and he looks for mishcheif. We are moveing soon to a quiet village and i have said about letting them both out and my partner dosent want to as he is worryed about them getting hit by a car and i am a bit worryed about letting mum cat out as she is pure white. So i guess they will both stay in as i carnt let one out with out the other lol.
When i do his food he goes into like a frenzie he is like give me give me runs round in circles bumps into the door cause he dosent look where he is going, he dosent seam to taste his food he gulps it down with out chewing it. I have never known a cat like it.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

One of mine ate chocolate yesterday. Hands off buddy, it's all mine :scared:


----------



## Wallers (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh she's stolen Maltesers from the cupboard and from the bag by the side of me. My favourite was when I had Salmon, I out the plate down to pick up something from the kitchen, to find that both cats were tucking into.... my Mashed Potato! :confused5:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They chose the mash over the salmon, bizzarre lol, I had a cat steal a piece of steak off my plate, after he had dragged it onto the floor I let him have it but was very upset.

Izzie


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

mine loves potato  chips, crisps and adors mash


----------

